# My other passion...



## LakesidePits (Aug 1, 2006)

Not only do I love pitbulls but I have since 2002 grown to love another wonderful breed! My Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dogs, which we use for showing in Conformation, hog baying events and hunting!

Don't be alarmed by the word "hunting"! My dogs, all of them, are my life and are very well taken care of and protected when doing so!

These dogs are 'working' dogs, as I feel pits should be too and we strive to show the versatility within the breed (catahoulas) by not only hunting, but showing in conformation and hog baying too. All of our dogs get OFA hip tested at 2 years age and are setting a good example for the breed as a whole.

Anyways, I just wanted to share my other passions. 
My kids:

Whiskey Girl


Whiskey took home 1st place this year at her first Catahoula Show!

Gypsy


Beau Duke


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are beautiful dogs:love2: The hounds are nice dogs I had a couple that we rehomed it was funny one day Reiley was running around the yard and I had the barn door open (I let my rabbits run free )well Reiley went running to the door just as a rabbit was coming out poor Reiley got scared and took off in the other direction.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautifull!!! they are very nice looking dogs!!!!:love2:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Catahoula's are awsome dogs. Our neighbor has several Catahoula currs and while I rodeod they used them alot rounding up Bulls. They are truly awsome and you have some VERY nice looking dogs. I might even be interested in one!


----------



## LakesidePits (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for the nice comments!

Here is the link to my site. I hope to have a pit section one day too!

http://www.freewebs.com/lakesidecatahoulas


----------



## jbyrdslady (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been asked if my Carter was part Catahoula because of his eyes and spots around his muzzle and tummy. But since we got him from a rescue outfit we don't know. What do you think?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow!!! That is one sexy dog!!!!! nice!


----------



## LakesidePits (Aug 1, 2006)

jbyrdslady,

I see Catahoula in him, he's handsome! :love2: 

And to Oldfortkennels....

The NALC shows we attend also have cowdog trials there too and it always captures my attention!! The two youngest pups I have are from Mississippi, out of J Cross Catahoulas. The parents to my new pups are do it all dogs! Tori, the owner works her dogs on cows, ****, hogs and does conformation shows too! Very versatile they are! The drive that these dogs have simply amazes me and they make great companions!

We are just getting started really but I too would like to try cowdog trials with my dogs along with other things one day!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey there  .. I checked out your website .. You have *very *beautiful dogs


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are perdy!! The eyes like sting ya!! Craziness!!!:love2:


----------

